

HN now blocked by WebSense: URL Filter category Hacking;Information Technology  - joshwa

Stupid Corporate Firewall.&#60;p&#62;Good thing I can SSH tunnel out. I had to file a request with my IT folks, with a link to the wikipedia article explaining the ambiguity of the term 'Hacker'.
======
kmt
Indeed, looks like an entry for HN was activated in Websense today. See
another report:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=445678>

------
rjprins
The "software-expert" meaning of 'hacker' is really being pushed out in
popular culture. I don't think there is much we can do about it, so I guess we
should think about another moniker..

------
eru
Did they show mercy?

~~~
joshwa
Ha! I'll report back in 3 weeks when I finally hear from them.

~~~
joshwa
UPDATE: Looks like either my IT overlords removed the block without my asking
(the official Change Request Form is still pending), or WebSense removed it
from their list.

